# Driver for Artsign JSM40 Laser Engraver



## rrjans (Feb 19, 2012)

Help from anyone......I recently purchased a used Artsign JSM40 Laser machine with a parallel connection. I connected the engraver to my computer running XP Home Edition, turned on the engraver, put the Newlydraw software disk in the computer and then turned the computer on. I expected the computer to "recognize new hardware" which it DID NOT do. I installed the Newlydraw program nevertheless hoping that there was a driver within the Newlydraw. 

When I open Newlydraw and create small file.....like the letter "T" and hit the engrave button the engrave window opens and my Engraver is listed but nothing happens when I push the "start engrave" or "engrave now" whichever it is. 

So I'm thinking......"this machine needs the driver disk to install the engraver to my computer, my computer would then recognize it and the software connection would be complete. Any comments? or ideas? Are any driver disks available for the Artsign JSM40?

I would appreciate any help or comments. Ron J. (Tacoma, WA)


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Just found this 


> This Engraver does not work on windows XP Pro or windows 7. It does work on all other windows version but we only give tech support on Windows XP Home. If you have something besides XP home then we cannot give any tech support.


http://www.mbkpinternational.com/artcut_m40_laser_engraver.htm

suggest you contact them as they seem to know about this machine


----------



## rrjans (Feb 19, 2012)

I finally got the "used" Artsign JSM-40 Laser Engraver to work.. I want to THANK the different people who responded to my plea for help. First, the Newlydraw software has the driver for this machine within the program. There is NO driver disk. Secondly, my computer never did recognize "New Hardware" when I plugged the engraver to the LPT port and turned on the computer and Lastly, I removed the control card and all the electrical connectors, replaced the card and reconnect all the wiring and tried the "ENGRAVE" button in the Newlydraw program. I heard the engraver head move. From there I, through trial and error, repositioned the engrave head, fired a test beam and finally lightly burned my name on a piece of paper. I still have to learn the nuances of the the software and the engraver, but I am so pleased with the progress so far. Again, thanks for the help from the responders. Ron Jansen (Tacoma, WA)


----------

